# Raceroom FPS Probleme



## David7742 (28. April 2020)

Hallo liebe leute.
Ich habe seit einger Zeit das Porblem das bei mir einige spiele Ruckeln, obwohl sie vorher perfekt zu spielen waren. Jetzt habe ich vor kurzem mit Raceroom angefangen und da habe ich auch das Problem von FPS einbußen.
Wenn ich alleine Unterwegs bin ist alles Tutti wenn KI auf der strecke ist z.b Nordschleife Start 30 Fahrzeuge habe ich kontinuirlich fps unter 50. Bis sich alles ausgedehnt hat dauert es natürlich aber dann stabilisiert sich das natürlich wieder. Grafik habe ich sogar auch schon runter geschraubt aber bring nicht spürbar was. Habt Ihr ein Rat? Ich war lange zufreiden BFV auf Ultra mit 64 leuten lief wie butter und jetzt hab ich nur noch probleme mit den games.

Ryzen 5 2600
RX Vega 56 Sapphiere 8 GB
16 GB Corsair 3000Mhz RGB
500GB SSD
Windwos 10 Enterprise


Ich danke euch. 
Hier noch ein Screen zu auslatung mitten im Start wo die Probleme am meisten auftauchen. Wie ich erkennen kann ist weder GPU noch CPU am limit oder?


----------



## ak1504 (28. April 2020)

Cpu Limit is das in Raceroom.


----------



## David7742 (28. April 2020)

Warum ist der auf der denn nicht auf 100%?


----------



## ak1504 (29. April 2020)

Weil es kein Single Core Prozi ist.


----------



## David7742 (29. April 2020)

kumpel hat den selben und bei dem läuft ohne probleme. kann man das irgendwie begrenzen oder so?


----------



## ak1504 (29. April 2020)

Anzahl der KI senken dann hast auch mehr Fps.


----------



## David7742 (29. April 2020)

Das kann nicht sein. Ab 5 KI habe ich das Problem. Es kann mit dem System nicht daran liegen.


----------



## Flybarless (29. April 2020)

Seit einigen Wochen kannst du beim Spielstart einen Time Multi angeben für die Dynamische Beleuchtung.
Diese frisst ordentlich Leistung. Den Zeitfaktor auf 0 stellen und es sollte wieder laufen wie gewohnt.


----------



## David7742 (29. April 2020)

Wo kann ich das genau einstellen? Starte es immer normal über Steam aber dann geht das Spiel normal an.


----------



## Flybarless (29. April 2020)

In dem Menü wo du auch dein Auto Strecke Rennzeit Gegner usw. auswählst.


----------



## David7742 (29. April 2020)

Ok werde es ausprobieren sobald ich Zuhause bin. Also in den Videoeinstellungen ja.


----------



## Flybarless (29. April 2020)

Nein, wenn du ein Spiel ein Offline Spiel startest kommst du in ein Menü wo du Dein Auto Strecke etc einstellst. Dort musst du kucken, nicht in den Videoeinstellungen.


----------



## David7742 (29. April 2020)

Ok danke werde versuchen.


----------



## David7742 (29. April 2020)

Also es macht kein unterscheid. Testrennen Nordschleife 30 Autos. Einstellungen auf Mittel. Andauernd ca 45 bis 55 fps allerdings wenn ich nach hinten gucke und da sind meine Autos geht es direkt auf 60 fps hoch


----------



## HisN (29. April 2020)

Ist immer noch ein CPU-Limit.
Nicht das Du vor kurzem ausversehen das RAM im Bios auf Auto anstatt auf (XMP) 3Ghz gestellt hast, oder ein Bios-Update gemacht hast und dabei vergessen hast das Bios richtig einzustellen. 
Oder Du vor kurzem die Graka in den 2. Slot stecken musstest.

CppC im Bios ist aktiv?


----------



## David7742 (30. April 2020)

Ich habe vor kurzem ein Bios update gemacht ja. Nein habe definitiv den RAM auf XMP gestellt. Wo finde ich CppC im Bios und was bring er? Habe such den boost für die CPU auf Auto stehen. Grafikkarte war immer in dem selben Slot. Habe grade mal zum VERGLEICH project Cars 2 angemacht. Da habe ich auf Ultra ca. 90 fps.


----------



## ak1504 (30. April 2020)

Die rund 90fps habe ich auch in Pcars 2 auf Ultra mit 24 KI. Die RaceRoom KI zieht da weitaus mehr Leistung. Beides getestet auf Nürburgring GP. Dazu muss man beachten das RaceRoom bis heute nur eine DX9 Engine hat und somit nur einen Cpu Kern wirklich nutzen kann.

Den Blick in den Taskmanager oder die On Screen Anzeige der Cpu Auslastung kannst du dir eigentlich sparen bei Multicore Prozessoren da Windows die Last auf die verfügbaren Kerne dynamisch verteilt also du so nie die wirkliche aktuelle Auslastung pro Kern sehen wirst.

Reduziere wie erwähnt einfach die Anzahl der KI Fahrzeuge in den Session Einstellungen oder auch die Anzahl der angezeigten Fahrzeuge in den Grafik Einstellungen und dann werden auch die fps höher gehen.


----------

